# Surgery Pending/ Training mindset



## Oldebull (Oct 7, 2014)

Well, I did a number. I injured my shoulder a while ago, back in May. I didn't think anything of it, I suspected a minor tear. I took it easy for a while, RICED it, went heavy on the NSAIDs, and after a while trained around it, finding what I could and couldn't do. Overhead work is out, bench seemed fine. Fast forward to a few weeks ago, and it flared up again, clicking and grinding and just an odd pain in general, not soreness, but something structurally wrong. I got it checked out, and got an MRI.
  It turns out, there are a few tears on the rotator cuff and labrum, tendonosis, scar tissue build up and some cysts. When my doc looked at the images, he said "Holy shit, Mark (another MD) come look at this!" (I work for the doc, so it wasn't unprofessional, it was appropriate banter). I have an appointment with an orthopedic surgeon later this week, and surgery is inevitable.

  In the meantime, I can still train most lifts. Overhead presses or pulls are out, but I can handle most things with little pain (although it does hurt later). It's odd, my bench is at an all time high, but little things, such as turning a steering wheel, reahing for a glass on the top shelf, or pushing off while getting up from a chair, bring me nearly to tears.

So, do I continue to train hard and the same until surgery? 

pros- F- it, training is what I do, why stop now? Okay, I might injure it more, but it is already shredded and surgery is coming, what's the worst that can happen? 
cons- I damage it more, possibly irrepairable. Any progress I make now will be lost post-op and recovery. Motivation is sapping knowing the upcoming losses of strength and bodyweight.

Another thought is that I just use this time to drop weight, not even cutting, but total weight loss. Go low calorie, focus on light aerobic activity such as walking and the elliptical, and just lose weight. It would be some fat, some muscle, but in the long run, dropping down to @200lbs (currently 225 at 5'7, %18 BF) would be better on my joints and heart. If I am going to lose weight anyway post op, why not maximize it?

Just same random thoughts I'm jotting down, as always, feedback is appreciated.


----------



## snake (Oct 7, 2014)

Truthfully I have only had one major setback such as this but here’s how I handled it. The way I do things is all or nothing and sometime nothing can be better. It’s like a light switch, off or on. Absence can make the heart grow fonder. Some time away from the gym can be beneficial for both mind and body so consider a vacation from the gym all together.
I will caution you that after the feeling of utopia passes once your back in the gym, reality will set in and you will not be happy where you’re at. Expect some highs and lows but discretion is the better part of valor.

Do what you can prior to the surgery and shut it all down for some time. When do you go under the knife?


----------



## Oldebull (Oct 8, 2014)

I don't know when yet. I have an appointment with the surgeon on Thursday, then we'll take it from there.

Hell, maybe it is a blessing in disguise, for a while now, I've known I should spend some time focusing on mobility, quality of movement and cardio, and maybe this will force me to do that, or better afford the opportunity anyway.


----------



## ken Sass (Oct 8, 2014)

i kinda have the same issue, bench is strong with some pain but pulldowns or curls hurt like a bitch, same with taking the jug of milk out of the fridge and driving. i am gonna wait till i can't lift to have it looked at. i know,i am hard headed


----------



## Oldebull (Oct 11, 2014)

Update:
   I saw my ortho, Thursday. Although he seemed like a great doc, it was less than an ideal situation, as he is deploying at the end of the month. I have an odd injury, as it is clear on MRIs that there are tears, but not conclusive as to where exactly it is. My physical exams and motion tests aren't conclusive either. Anyway, he decided to shoot me up with some Kenelog and Marcaine (a steroid and local anesthetic), to see if we can isolate where the damage is, and to see how I respond to the steroid.
  I am not happy with the treatment, as it lacks resolution, but I cannot disagree with it either. Medically, it makes sense to treat it conservatively, and I don't blame the doc for signing me up for surgery, then handing me off to another surgeon. However, my gut (and shoulder) tells me that surgery will be needed, and the injection is just delaying it.
  So far, the injection doesn't help; granted it takes a few days for the steroid to really kick it. I feel less daily irritation, and inflammation is down. The grinding is still there, and there is still pain/discomfort with the far end of range of motion.

  I'll stay up to date.


----------



## GreatGunz (Oct 11, 2014)

Well just coming from surgery in May for shoulder issues:

full thickness tear supafinatus
95% tear inafranatus 
bone cysts
artheritus
&
10 mm bone removed from my AC joint

i am happy my injury happened or I would have had 2 complete tears!( with NO arm use at all )
i have been in rehab since June I have my mobility back, But still have occasional pain.

So here is something for u to try that I learned while at rehab... Try picking ur arm up with ur arm out to ur side the top of ur hand facing the ceiling to see how high you can lift it.
now do the same thing while holding ur thumb to the ceiling ( like hitch hiking)

So the short answer is I would stop training do ur diet ..........
the more damage the longer the recovery,!

and no bullshit that surgery was very painfull..... But great now.
at some point I'll need to have my right shoulder done.


----------

